# Emotiva XPA-3 - Any Alternatives?



## Travis T (Dec 23, 2011)

Are there any alternatives to the Emotiva XPA-3 that are somewhat in the same price range? That is, a 3 channel amp around 200 watts per channel(8 ohm)?

I see tons of mono/stereo amps, and some 5 channel amps, but that's about it.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

Emotiva and Outlaw offer monoblocks and 3 from either would still be in your budget.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Aragon 8008x3 is amazing, but unbelievably rare. It occasionally shows up on Audiogon. Also, Acurus made a 3 Channel Amplifier that is more easily found. Same Parent Company, Made in America, awesome Build Quality, etc..

Also, some high end amplifiers are sold as 2 Channel, but additional modules can be added. Theta, BAT, and others offer this configuration.
Cheers,
J


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If i could go back i would switch my Emo gear for Outlaw but it is what it is now, with that said i dont think you'll go wrong with Emotiva.:T


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

My amps are Emotiva XPA3/XPA5's. Very happy with them.


----------



## Truls (Dec 20, 2009)

Does it have to be a 3ch amp in a single enclosure?

You could do a DIY amp with hypex or something similar. Or an alternative is 3 smaller mono-block or pro-amps.

Are you limited by budget or by size since you ask for a XPA-3 alternative?

Edit: Emotiva XPA-3 is a good alternative by itself.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Anthem (owned by Paradigm) offers the MCA-30 with 225 watts at 8 ohms, RCA & Balanced inputs, high quality constuction and it's made in North America. As an alternative, you could go on ebay or craigslist and find three monoblock amps and gain the ultimate in flexible upgradablitlity. I've seen some sell for around $100 each.

http://www.anthemav.com/products/anthem/amplifier/mca-series/mca-30


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

8086 said:


> Anthem (owned by Paradigm) offers the MCA-30 with 225 watts at 8 ohms, RCA & Balanced inputs, high quality constuction and it's made in North America. As an alternative, you could go on ebay or craigslist and find three monoblock amps and gain the ultimate in flexible upgradablitlity. I've seen some sell for around $100 each.
> 
> http://www.anthemav.com/products/anthem/amplifier/mca-series/mca-30


You certainly couldn't go wrong with Anthem.:T


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Dwight Angus said:


> My amps are Emotiva XPA3/XPA5's. Very happy with them.


Did you go from a separate receiver to a separate amp? If you did could you hear a difference? Was it a full sound? I am thinking down the road about doing it. I have the Denon 3311ci and I am very happy with it but curious about separates. Any information would be great. I have read a lot about emotiva and a lot of people love them.

Thanks,

HIFI


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I replaced my Pioneer VSX-84TXSi receiver with the Onkyo PR=SC5508 Preamp and added Emotiva XPA-3/5/UPA1. Big improvement in audio. The mains definded sound stage. Sound much clearer and dynamic. My system has never sounded as good as it is currently. Of course Audyssey XT32 was the icing on the cake.


----------



## ratm (Sep 17, 2010)

I too have a XPA-3. One of the best things I bought for my HT


----------



## Travis T (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback. My Onkyo 807 receiver is out of warranty and has started to give me problems with no sound output(common issue on these, the HDMI board seems to go out). My room layout only has room for a 5.1/5.2 without a ton of work, so I'm debating between a really nice new receiver or a cheap receiver to drive my surrounds plus an xpa-3 to power the fronts/center. I'm thinking the emotiva is my best bet for an amp considering my budget.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Dwight Angus said:


> I replaced my Pioneer VSX-84TXSi receiver with the Onkyo PR=SC5508 Preamp and added Emotiva XPA-3/5/UPA1. Big improvement in audio. The mains definded sound stage. Sound much clearer and dynamic. My system has never sounded as good as it is currently. Of course Audyssey XT32 was the icing on the cake.


Thank you. All the other amps I have looked at are too expensive. I have the XT32 as well.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Travis T said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. My Onkyo 807 receiver is out of warranty and has started to give me problems with no sound output(common issue on these, the HDMI board seems to go out). My room layout only has room for a 5.1/5.2 without a ton of work, so I'm debating between a really nice new receiver or a cheap receiver to drive my surrounds plus an xpa-3 to power the fronts/center. I'm thinking the emotiva is my best bet for an amp considering my budget.


I'd definitely do separates. Not only do you get better power and quality, but you gain lots more flexibility over a receiver. It's my personal belief that a decent pre-amplifier processor has fewer problems than a box with 1000-in-1 functions sold to you at a ridiculously low price. Emotiva in my opinion is a great place to start.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Dwight Angus said:


> I replaced my Pioneer VSX-84TXSi receiver with the Onkyo PR=SC5508 Preamp and added Emotiva XPA-3/5/UPA1. Big improvement in audio. The mains definded sound stage. Sound much clearer and dynamic. My system has never sounded as good as it is currently. Of course Audyssey XT32 was the icing on the cake.


I just bought a separate power amp. I picked up a JBL Synthesis s5160 and I am experiencing the same thing you are with my sound. It retails for 4,300 but you can find it in the $3,000 range but I was able to pick it up for $1400. I think JBL is discontinuing that model hence the reason I able to get it for that price at my local HI FI Buys. The only bad thing is the sound of the fan.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

That is a great price for the JBL. There must be some way to deaden the fan noise. Can you move the amp to a different location?


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Dwight Angus said:


> That is a great price for the JBL. There must be some way to deaden the fan noise. Can you move the amp to a different location?


I have a coat closet behind the wall and I could put it in there on the floor or on a stand. All I would have to do is run the wires through the wall. I want to wait a bit before I do that. I need to save some money for installation because handy I am not. Should be a simple job for someone who knows how to do it. I thought I got a good price on it as well. I would also have to run the trigger wire through the wall with an extension.


----------

